# Smooth and painless gear without eo?



## kinglewy (May 25, 2013)

I see on other forums guys asking sponsors how their gear is so smooth and painless and if they use eo.

The sponsors all seem to reply that no they don't use eo, but they don't go into specifics as to how they make it so painless.

So my question is : Is their a different solvent other than eo that can make painless gear? Or is it the carrier maybe? I use gso in all my batches and they all sting a bit so it makes me wonder when I order something from an ugl and it's so smooth it's almost like I never injected anything.

Thanks for any input you can share.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 25, 2013)

What are you making no1, how much Ba and bb per amount you are making no2, and how is quality of the raw no3.the mg/ml per said solution no4?

I've only had propionate esters have a bite but I like high mg fluid. Little knot is ok for me..


----------



## chrisr116 (May 25, 2013)

I remember on Alinboard, there was some discussion about some formula changes that resulted in the stealth line becoming pretty much pain free, except supertest, and clear in color for the testosterone products.  I believe it was the change in the type of oil used.  I am wanting to say some sort of peach type oil, but don't quote me on that.  But whatever the specific oil, it made a big difference for a lot of the guys who were using it.


----------



## Bfit247 (May 25, 2013)

I thought EO was the cause of the pain? Lol Got away from that zero pain. I used the stealth line for the longest till I had to drag my leg for a week. No the sponsor I use now is on point! None of his gear hurts. Smooth. But I believe some react different to some gears and are sensitive to some and not others.


----------



## FamBam209 (May 26, 2013)

I love the prop bite idk what I would thnkwithout it kinda sick in the head I guess lmfao


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 26, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I remember on Alinboard, there was some discussion about some formula changes that resulted in the stealth line becoming pretty much pain free, except supertest, and clear in color for the testosterone products.  I believe it was the change in the type of oil used.  I am wanting to say some sort of peach type oil, but don't quote me on that.  But whatever the specific oil, it made a big difference for a lot of the guys who were using it.



I believe it's apricot kernel oil- the best oil you can use to be honest that and palm kernel oil


----------



## chrisr116 (May 26, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I believe it's apricot kernel oil- the best oil you can use to be honest that and palm kernel oil



Yeah, think your right.  I used some their test cypionate after the change, and it was perfectly clear and no pip at all.


----------



## Asphyx (May 26, 2013)

I make mine with rape seed oil. Always come out very thin and easy to pin. And close to totally painfree! On normal/standard dosages atleast.


----------



## zezazi (May 26, 2013)

where do you go to get apricot kernel oil?


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 26, 2013)

i had about 40 packets of Stealth Test Cyp and even when pinning 4-5mls in one muscle ..i had no pain at all.
i dont get pip from anything really. just Stealth ST450..but tht goes away too.

back in the days...Omnadren amps KILLED the quads...Prop in the begining ..same thing..
and had 10 jugs of Supertest 525(test blend 525mg/ml) and never got use to that!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 26, 2013)

zezazi said:


> where do you go to get apricot kernel oil?



You can find it all over the net for cheap- it's used in a lot of cosmetics.


----------



## Bfit247 (May 27, 2013)

I want to home brew some primo... because everyone seems to only have 100mg. Per ml. That's just really low for a high dose... But thinking about cruising on it!


----------



## chrisr116 (May 27, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Clear carriers are superior IMO. Thinner for sure, less oily skin too.



Here are some samples of my stash and the different oil colors of test e and c.  I also have Gauls (not pictured), with is traditional tan colored.  On the left is Biotech test E, tan oil.  Middle is Alin's Stealth (transferred into a vial), clear.  Small bottle on the right is my prescription trt test made by Paddock...also clear. 

I like all four brands I have on hand, all are painless and effective as evidenced by blood tests.  For some reason, I am partial to Alin's gear- I like his stuff better than my prescription testosterone.  But, they are all good- just different.   

Mods, if this is in violation, please delete.  I was just illustrating the different oil colors for different testosterone brands.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 27, 2013)

What's the word on that Biotech... Have heard over and over how the whole line is bunk-???


----------



## chrisr116 (May 27, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What's the word on that Biotech... Have heard over and over how the whole line is bunk-???



Biotech was blood tested and was the least potent out of all the ones I talked about, but still was legit. I was taking Letrozole while using it, so I can't say for sure if that affected my serum test levels.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2013)

Lidocaine could be added but that only lasts 2-4hours unless there is a longer acting aneasthetic that can be used.

I know its added to some synthol brands, so possibly aas also as its easily sourced.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2013)

A lot of pharma grade aas is archide oil but that's a nut oil.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 27, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Here are some samples of my stash and the different oil colors of test e and c.  I also have Gauls (not pictured), with is traditional tan colored.  On the left is Biotech test E, tan oil.  Middle is Alin's Stealth (transferred into a vial), clear.  Small bottle on the right is my prescription trt test made by Paddock...also clear.
> 
> I like all four brands I have on hand, all are painless and effective as evidenced by blood tests.  For some reason, I am partial to Alin's gear- I like his stuff better than my prescription testosterone.  But, they are all good- just different.
> 
> ...




I like the yellow tape brand . Did u steal some kids bicycle dont run me over tape?  Bully..


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 27, 2013)

Bfit primo only holds at 100 without a ton of chemicals that's why it always 100 mg. Just load her up ..ib


----------



## chrisr116 (May 27, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I like the yellow tape brand . Did u steal some kids bicycle dont run me over tape?  Bully..



Yeah.  My wife prettied the vial up nice, huh


----------



## kinglewy (May 28, 2013)

Just picked up some apricot kernel oil from nature's bin. I am gonna give that a try and see if it lessons the pain and knotting, if not I just have to assume that my raws are dirty.


----------



## Bfit247 (May 28, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Bfit primo only holds at 100 without a ton of chemicals that's why it always 100 mg. Just load her up ..ib



Ahhh Gotcha guess I will just load up on it! Always wanted to try it but stayed away for that reason.


----------

